
Meetings: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - kungfudoi
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/meetings-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
======
ashwinaj
> I think people call meetings so they can have people’s mindshare

Yup, so true most of time. Rather than doing something productive, people
resort to showing off in a meeting (especially when their superiors/executives
are present)

